# Um, what is flashing ???



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

I thought I would get your attention.

As I read all the threads, I see a lot of misuse of the term "flashing".
there is no more confusing and misused word than "*flashing*". :blink: 



The word "flashing" can be used/misused as a noun or verb, (or indecent exposure). For the general public, "flashing" is any sheet metal.

I'm with a large commercial roofer, and I use and recommend the following terms when talking to customers, general contractors, architects and other trades on the jobsites. They are most always interested in understanding what terms they should use.

Flashing, (n.): The location and design were the roofing material changes/terminates.

Flashing, (v.): The act of installing any type of flashing.

Base Flashing: The location and design where a flat roofing material meets a vertical or semi-vertical surface. This term excludes all sheet metal.

Base Flashing, (also): The base flashing material.

Flash-off: Let adhesive or other material partially cure before setting in place, (usually membrane roofing).

Counterflashing: Sheet metal that slides under a run of horizontal sheet metal. Or: Sheet metal that runs down to cover the top edge of base flashing which is run up a vertical surface.

Eave flashing: Small piece of sheet metal at the edge of shingle roof.

Insert and counterflashing: Setting an L-shaped piece of metal into a reglet, and counerflashing the L-piece of metal.

Raked joint or reglet: Cutting or having a horizontal groove in masonry to hold the insert and counterflashing.

Step flashing: Stepping-up the runs of sheet metal flashing in very short section to accomodate the slope of roof.

I'm sure there will be some disagreement, but I hope this clarifies. Good luck in finding work.


John in MN


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sub flashing, not just step flashing.
Re-flashing.
Plumbing stack flashing, flashing boot of lead, tin, copper, etc.
Curb / wall flashing in which metal is only one part.
The roofer was flashing his flash light at the hole in the roof.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

*Exhibitionism*, also known as *flashing*, is behavior by a person that involves the exposure of private parts of their body to another person in a situation when they would not normally be exposed, with a tendency toward an extravagant. The act may be at least partially sexual or intended to attract the attention of another. When the term is used to refer to the psychological compulsion for such exposure, it may be called *apodysophilia*[1] or a *Lady Godiva syndrome*. Some researchers have claimed that telephone scatalogia is a variant of exhibitionism


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

theflynner said:


> *Um, what is flashing ???*


i say the same thing every night as I try to go to sleep. Unfortunately, it is my neighbor's house. Clark Griswald doesn't have anything on this guy. :laughing:


----------



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

Slyfox - what do you call "sub flashing"?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I LOVE FLASHING!!!

Especially catholic school girls in their little plaid skirts!!

Oh Oh, I am so going to hell!


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sub Flashing.
In a shingle "including wood" roof the step flashing's are weaved into the shingles one at a time with the portion running up the wall, chimney, sky light, etc., left exposed and than covered by counter flashing,
but in area's with out snow & ice issues a solid piece of L shaped sub flashing is sometimes used.
In tile, slate or metal the sub flashing is normally a one piece of L shaped metal ran under in one solid piece and than covered by counter flashing.

Most of the times, especially in residential work, the sub and counter flashing's are metal, but they can be lead also.

Sub flashing is not always stepped.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Your definition is pretty restrictive. 

Flashing is not restricted to metal materials since other materials have replaced different types of traditionally metal flashing over the years.

Flashing is also used around windows, doors, siding details, ledger boards, band/sill/foundation connections, masonary assemblies....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

orson said:


> Your definition is pretty restrictive.
> 
> Flashing is not restricted to metal materials since other materials have replaced different types of traditionally metal flashing over the years.
> 
> Flashing is also used around windows, doors, siding details, ledger boards, band/sill/foundation connections, masonary assemblies....


Yup.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I know lead is the way to go if you need it to really form. If you don't need it to really form then you don't spend the higher price for lead.:laughing:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are some photos of lead flashing for you.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## FrancaServices (Mar 18, 2011)

Good explanation guys! Thank you!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Im cornfuzed, is flashing a flashing? What about the word flashin, like im fittin to be flashin this wall soon. Or that wall over there needs to have the counter flashin put on. How about flash? Ok guys I need you guys to flash the wall over there, when your done counter flash it. Oh and dont forget to install the drip edge, flashing. Then we will need to quick flash that curb over there so we can go home. No no use the Qa flashing tape forget using the splice cement. Oh crap the light on my watch just flashed, its time for break.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

My definition? Metal or any other special purpose material used to make water tight a penetration, transition or other ciritical detail on a roof assembly. Flashing when used as a verb is siply the operation of installing the above described material.


----------

